# What are you reading? Pt. 2



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:
 

> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book.  I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------



## Nyx

Since the old one is gone 

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
I read it a long time ago and realized I've completely forgotten most of it.


----------



## oceanchief

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez (not a bad read so far)

Previously I was reading Ishmael which is a very good read, very thought provoking. Highly recommended.


----------



## emptybottle

popco by scarlett thomas


----------



## mserychic

Just about to start Brother Odd by Dean Koontz!


----------



## Bad Religion

The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank


----------



## StoogesFan86

Franny & Zooey By J.D Salinger


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'm reading the Mists of Avalon. It's a chick book. I'm also reading the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm finishing up _America: The Book_, if you wanna call that a real book 

Tis quite hilarious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still reading the Dark Elf Trilogy


----------



## pentagon

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Come Thirsty, Max Lucado


----------



## Paaroska

Ericksonian Approaches to Hypnosis and Psychotherapy, Jeffrey Zeig

The five people you meet in heaven, Mitch Albom


----------



## emptybottle

the cement garden by ian mcewan


----------



## JR87

the sandman: vol. 6 by neil gaiman


----------



## luke1000

at the moment i am reading salems lot by steven king

very good only 100 pages to go and the story is really heating up


----------



## pyramidsong

Siddhartha- Herman Hesse


----------



## Bad Religion

Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


----------



## cakesniffer

*Re: re: What are you reading? Pt. 2*



Bad Religion said:


> Forever in Blue: The Fourth Summer of the Sisterhood ops


Ahhh, I can't wait to read it. But I'm waiting 4 months for the paperback!


----------



## Nyx

^ lol I just bought that today. I had a coupon :b I feel a bit ops too Bad Religion. I dunno why hehe.


----------



## emptybottle

the female thing by laura kipnis
fantastic book

and also








my ops book i just got from the library


----------

